# Atlas front parking sensors?



## PDXKB (Jan 15, 2018)

I have a 2016 Audi Q3 and it has parking sensors all the way around the car which I love.

I went to drive the Atlas for the wife and I didnt seem to be able to find out if there are front sensors. We are looking at the SEL package so maybe this doesnt have the front sensors.
It did with the rear view camera beep at us but the front didnt.

Curious to see if current atlas owners can confirm it does or doesnt.

Thanks


----------



## dvandentop (Jun 8, 2011)

So stupid they don't come on see and have to get sel before getting them. 

Wife got an se with tech and sadly didn't have them.
Vw option grouping is sorta dumb.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

PDXKB said:


> I have a 2016 Audi Q3 and it has parking sensors all the way around the car which I love.
> 
> I went to drive the Atlas for the wife and I didnt seem to be able to find out if there are front sensors. We are looking at the SEL package so maybe this doesnt have the front sensors.
> It did with the rear view camera beep at us but the front didnt.
> ...


we have them on the execuline model and 360 camera
but that didnt stop the wife from shaving the side of the car off lol


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

AudiVW guy said:


> we have them on the execuline model and 360 camera
> but that didnt stop the wife from shaving the side of the car off lol


My wife’s SE with Tech package doesn’t have them. I have them on my SQ5 and find them an annoyance more than anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDXKB (Jan 15, 2018)

Okay so i confirmed that we drove and SE not an SEL. So the SE doesnt have them even with the tech package from what i see here.

So the SEL does have them? you dont have to get the Premium SEL do you?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

PDXKB said:


> Okay so i confirmed that we drove and SE not an SEL. So the SE doesnt have them even with the tech package from what i see here.
> 
> So the SEL does have them? you dont have to get the Premium SEL do you?


SEL comes with front parking sensors. SEL Premium gets the 360 degree view camera.


----------



## Chnowak (Jul 28, 2014)

Icantdrive65 said:


> SEL comes with front parking sensors. SEL Premium gets the 360 degree view camera.


This. We have the SEL (non-premium) and we have the sensors all around, but only have the regular rear camera, not the 360 birds eye that the previous comes with


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dvandentop said:


> So stupid they don't come on see and have to get sel before getting them.
> 
> Wife got an se with tech and sadly didn't have them.
> Vw option grouping is sorta dumb.


What do you need them for specifically? Has every vehicle you have ever driven have them?


----------



## PDXKB (Jan 15, 2018)

Perfect, Thanks so much!!


----------

